# Great Speaker Upgrade To Our 550i - Thanks BSW!



## Experimental (Jan 15, 2009)

When we purchased our 2008 550i, the Logic 7 sound system that came with the car was better than other cars in the same class. But it wasn’t awesome. Having experienced BSW’s impressive products in the past, I knew it was time to call on them for help. Of course, they had a perfect solution.

I was initially concerned that doing just a speaker upgrade would not yield significant improvements. In fact, I was concerned that we would have to install an amplifier to see an improvement in the sound quality at all. BSW advised us to go the Stage 1 route with merely a speaker upgrade. I have to say, they were right!

No matter what source the audio is coming from, whether it be an MP3 player, CD, Satellite radio, HD radio, or FM/AM radio stations, the sound quality is phenomenal. All of the sound coming from the mid and high speakers is more crisp and tight than before. The BSW speaker response is much improved over the stock speakers. And one of the best attributes of this upgrade is that no one knows it’s there unless I tell them.

If you have doubts over whether this speaker upgrade is worthwhile, then you should hear it. It sells itself. Having worked at a home theater store for several years, I've heard many high-end sound systems. I wouldn’t recommend this upgrade to anyone unless I was very impressed by it.

- Brian


----------



## bjsbuds (Nov 20, 2004)

Good to know, I am thinking about ordering the Stage 1 upgrade for my 550i too.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

I did reply to your PM asking about your e60 

Thanks for the review Brian!


----------



## Ugly Bear (Dec 27, 2006)

What is speaker brand? Focal?


----------



## Ugly Bear (Dec 27, 2006)

Ugly Bear said:


> What is speaker brand? Focal?


So, It did some research. Sorry BSW - no reply and I am sure you are not manufacturing your own speakers. According to http://forum.bmw5.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=49&p=776536 BSW uses Rainbow speakers which do not seem to be particularly known high end stuff. However, review seems to be generally positive but overall score is 7/10 average. So not really high end.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

You would be incorrect on both accounts.

These are our own drivers, designed and engineered to our specs and produced for us. They are exactly BMW fitment, you will not find another 4" midrange with a 3 prong mounting pattern.

Rainbow is VERY top notch. I would even put them above Focal in terms of pure sound quality drivers. They make component sets that start at ~300 a set up into the thousands. You can also use google to find that vehicles equipped with Rainbow drivers win audio competitions over seas.

If you have any other questions please let me know. Sorry I did not make it in here and reply sooner.


----------

